# Nơi bán bếp từ kết hợp máy hút khói khử mùi



## Huyen456 (11/6/20)

Anh em cho hỏi là bếp từ kết hợp máy hút khói khử mùi thì mình có thể mua ở đâu? Tôi thấy loại này vừa tiện lợi vừa gọn nữa.


----------



## xoainon (11/6/20)

Nhà tôi cũng mới mua loại bếp từ kết hợp máy hút khói cách đây mấy tuần. Công nhận xài loại kết hợp thế này khỏe thiệt, đỡ phải lắp ráp 2 cái riêng.


----------



## Huyen456 (11/6/20)

Anh mua bếp ở đâu vậy ạ?


----------



## xoainon (11/6/20)

Tôi mua bên showroom của Malloca đấy, bác có thể ghé 279 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, Phú Nhuận để xem thử nha. Có gì thì hỏi mấy bạn nhân viên luôn cho tiện.


----------

